# What kind of compressor emulation do you usually use for orchestra?



## darcvision (Aug 10, 2021)

1. SSL townhouse = i used it on everything, like master bus, mix bus, or sometimes single instrument to glue-ing purposes. (pa ssl townhouse). i loved it because it's very easy to use and straightforward

2. LA-2A = usually on single channel like piano or bass. used it for make it sounds more consistent and this compressor kinda transparent because slow attack and medium release. (cakewalk la-2a)

3. 1176 = recently used it on piano, and made my piano sounds more heavy and bigger. it has fast attack and slow release, and very aggresive, so i make sure i don't crank the input very hard and keep monitoring the vu meter. i might use this compressor for the next project because it's sounds pretty good. (ik multimedia black 76)

4. Fairchild 670 = rarely use it because i don't know why i should i use this compressor. used it on paralel on master bus and it's sounds pretty good, but in end i prefer SSL because it's very easy to use and i'm more familiar with SSL. UI kinda confusing because the time constant feature which i'm not very familiar. ( ik multimedia fairchild 670)

5. DBX 160A = tried it and didn't like it, maybe because i'm using waves version. recently i uninstalled waves plugin because it created a weird problem example like, when i open melda plugin, suddenly the waves loading appear, and eating memory secretly.
recently i saw jake jackson and christian henson video mixing using dbx 160, so i kinda interested, but i'm not sure if i need it for mixing. (waves)

6. stock compressor = usually on single channel for controlling the dynamic range, sometimes i prefer ssl compressor because it has fixed attack and release. (fircomp)


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Compressors for Orchestral Music


Hello! I hope I posted it in the right forum. I am looking for compressors, which are well suited for Orchestral Music. Well, you can mention if you know some work for just Strings or Brass & so on. Paid & free welcomed. As a matter of fact, I found the Spitfire Originals are not compressor...




vi-control.net










How to mix orchestral music - what plugins?


Hi. I barely know anything about mixing and I've heard it's a crucial part in making your score sound complete. Do anyone of you have some tips or could you maybe link me to some videos about orchestral mixing? I tried Google/YT and nothing useful came up. What plugins do people use the most? As...




vi-control.net










Mixing The Orchestra - EQ & Compression


Hey everyone, There have been extensive threads about reverb when it comes to orchestral music. But what about eq & compression? What are some of your tips & tricks when it comes to sculpting the orchestra's tone further, after you've found your correct sound to work with. Do you find that after...




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Speaking for myself, I do not typically compress much. If I do I mostly apply some Melda MTurboComp.


----------



## darcvision (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Speaking for myself, I do not typically compress much. If I do I mostly apply some Melda MTurboComp.


thanks for sharing. i like joel dollie video because his mixing trick are unique and he's using FL Studio (i'm using FL Studio too for mixing, but composing in reaper), alex and guy videos are more clickbait-y but their videos are very useful.

i used more compression rather than eq. i mostly write orchestra, so dynamic is very important, but i like it control it, mostly -1db and -2db so it still sounds natural. i dont use eq too much because most sample library are already sounds good.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

I hardly ever EQ. And I just thought about another type of compression I do apply more often: tape.

Waves Kramer Tape and Softube Tape.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I hardly ever EQ.









EDIT: I don't often make orchestral music, but when I dabble, I use NI's Solid Bus Compressor or Tokyo Dawn's Kotelnikov.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## darcvision (Aug 10, 2021)

i use saturation a lot especially melda waveshaper (sonnox inflator style) on everything, magnetite on mix bus because low latency and IK multimedia A80 studer on master bus very hot.


----------



## Petrucci (Aug 11, 2021)

I use UAD Manley Vari-Mu on Master bus doing 1-2 dB compression on loudest moments with slow attack and fast release. Then UAD Manley Massive Passive and UAD Ampex tape.


----------



## darcvision (Aug 11, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> I use UAD Manley Vari-Mu on Master bus doing 1-2 dB compression on loudest moments with slow attack and fast release. Then UAD Manley Massive Passive and UAD Ampex tape.


i never used vari-mu compressor, but after watching White Sea studio video about using hardware vari-mu, i think this compressor is very interesting and musical, feels like more than just for glue-ing. i kinda unfamiliar with vari-mu, but i heard MJUC and Pulsar Mu are very good compressor and affordable.

uad ampex sounds really good and more an option especially tape speed (3.75, 7, 15, 30), meanwhile ik multimedia studer only have 15 and 30. in my opinion, seems like uad ampex sounds more aggresive rather than studer a80, but actually i'm not sure because i'm only using tape for mastering.


----------



## HM_Music (Aug 11, 2021)

I have a subscription to Plugin Alliance, because of the large number is even harder to decide.
Of course, I'm more interested in glue compression, I recently did a quick test of plugins to see which ones are worth buying, then I can finish with a monthly subscription.
bx_townhouse Buss Compressor - not on my list, can't remember why I didn't like it.

I'm planning on something from Millenia tcl-2, Elysia Alpha Master, Shadow Hills Class A.

Interesting thing about Shadow Hills by the way, I can't understand whether I like its sound or I was more impressed by its appearance.

It would be interesting to know about these three compressors on the master.


Also recently bought a Waves ssl g-master bus, gift chosen Api 2500.
Also on my list of planned purchases is the ytomic the glue, which I compared to the waves in the demo, they sound completely different.
Maybe i should reconsider bx_townhouse, because i remember that i used it but i can't remember why i don't like it so much, though i must say that i compared ssl on EDM stuff.

But speaking of compression on bands, I just use slate digital, their fairchild emulation sounds good too, I like its work with parallel compression.


----------



## Petrucci (Aug 12, 2021)

darcvision said:


> i never used vari-mu compressor, but after watching White Sea studio video about using hardware vari-mu, i think this compressor is very interesting and musical, feels like more than just for glue-ing. i kinda unfamiliar with vari-mu, but i heard MJUC and Pulsar Mu are very good compressor and affordable.
> 
> uad ampex sounds really good and more an option especially tape speed (3.75, 7, 15, 30), meanwhile ik multimedia studer only have 15 and 30. in my opinion, seems like uad ampex sounds more aggresive rather than studer a80, but actually i'm not sure because i'm only using tape for mastering.



Yes, Vari-Mu is very good in my opinion, it can bring gentle compression and saturate at the same time due to its input knob. I love UAD Ampex - it always makes everything better - I use Ultralinear presets provided by UAD on Master bus - usually one of them always works bringing glue, warmth and character to the tracks.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 12, 2021)

darcvision said:


> i never used vari-mu compressor, but after watching White Sea studio video about using hardware vari-mu, i think this compressor is very interesting and musical, feels like more than just for glue-ing. i kinda unfamiliar with vari-mu, but i heard MJUC and Pulsar Mu are very good compressor and affordable.
> 
> uad ampex sounds really good and more an option especially tape speed (3.75, 7, 15, 30), meanwhile ik multimedia studer only have 15 and 30. in my opinion, seems like uad ampex sounds more aggresive rather than studer a80, but actually i'm not sure because i'm only using tape for mastering.


The Manley's pretty common in mastering studios, and is fairly popular for score tracking as well. It's an industry workhorse... FYI the Fairchild was an early variable mu compressor...

More info here if interested...









Variable-bias Compression Explained


This guide explains of how variable-bias (or vari-mu) tube compressors works, and why their sound is so characteristic.




pulsar.audio





For people interested in, but don't have some of the classic compression types check out Analog Obsession. Their plugins are totally free, (with the option to patreon if you feel inclined), and I find these to be better than most of the pricey brands we've all paid a small fortune for. Check out FETISH/FET Bundle for some absolutely ridiculoulsy realistic sounding 1176-style FET compression (and coloration). These have the _thwap _of the hardware that a lot emulations just don't quite nail... 









Analog Obsession | Creating VST, VST3, AU (WIN / OSX) | Patreon


Become a patron of Analog Obsession today: Get access to exclusive content and experiences on the world’s largest membership platform for artists and creators.




www.patreon.com


----------



## darcvision (Aug 12, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> The Manley's pretty common in mastering studios, and is fairly popular for score tracking as well. It's an industry workhorse... FYI the Fairchild was an early variable mu compressor...
> 
> More info here if interested...
> 
> ...


very interesting...
btw, i found a interesting info about timing in fairchild





in my opinion, position 5 and 6 are very unique.

analog obssesion plugin are hidden gem, but somehow it's buggy in my DAW (Reaper), example like rare pultec, i couldn't resize the plugin. i have too much eq plugin, so i don't need it, but i like their plugin especially britpressor and prebox. maybe i will try fetish compressor later...


----------



## darcvision (Aug 12, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> I have a subscription to Plugin Alliance, because of the large number is even harder to decide.
> Of course, I'm more interested in glue compression, I recently did a quick test of plugins to see which ones are worth buying, then I can finish with a monthly subscription.
> bx_townhouse Buss Compressor - not on my list, can't remember why I didn't like it.
> 
> ...


i only have ssl g and ssl townhouse and i use it everytime. not sure about shadow hills, but i heard it's good compressor for metal, or rock music. if i had pa subscription, i would choose BAX EQ, black box hg (good saturation but hard to gainstaging), elysia alpha compressor (especially soft clipper is very good), and spl iron (vari-mu compressor). i also heard amek eq and bettermaker (pultec style) are very good too.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 12, 2021)

I use a transparent setting in FabFilter's C2.


----------



## HM_Music (Aug 12, 2021)

amek eq 200 is my favorite equalizer for mastering. It's almost neutral, at least it's not like pultec, it doesn't seem to have such obvious harmonics, but if I understand there's analog noise(although sometimes it is undesirable). It has a nice look, lots of knobs, mid-side.... Actually it's not better than fabfilter q3, but when it comes to mastering, tonal balance, I prefer parametric EQ, graphical one is too distracting and you make decision not only with your ears but visually as well.

Black box seems like a replacement for decapitator, but I like the sound and controls in decapitator much better

By the way made an interesting comparison of compressors


----------



## Pier (Aug 12, 2021)

darcvision said:


> very interesting...
> btw, i found a interesting info about timing in fairchild
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow the attack doesn't even reach 1ms.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I use a transparent setting in FabFilter's C2.


Pro-C2 has some really fantastic (loose) emulations. They're not attempting to model a specific piece of hardware necessarily, but it does have great all-around similar-ish algorithms of all of your basic harware compression types.... It's quite the little real swiss army knife...


----------



## Minko (Aug 13, 2021)

Doesn't really matter that much. I just have my prefs.

Fabfilter for dynamic stuff.
Sometimes Flux compressor for dynamic stuff.
Flux Syrah for more "juice"
Sometimes McDSP compressor bank.
UAD LA-2a for strings and some juice. I like how it sounds and get results with it.

At "mastering" (I master my demo's), I often use a UAD Manley Vari-Mu, for the juice in the chain.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 13, 2021)

Post in thread 'How do you use compression & limiting in your orchestral mixes?'
https://vi-control.net/community/th...g-in-your-orchestral-mixes.30084/post-3681908


----------



## darcvision (Aug 13, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Pro-C2 has some really fantastic (loose) emulations. They're not attempting to model a specific piece of hardware necessarily, but it does have great all-around similar-ish algorithms of all of your basic harware compression types.... It's quite the little real swiss army knife...


TDR Limiter 6 also has compressor which is pretty similiar like ff compressor. it has 4 type compressor, none of them are based hardware emulation, but all of them are TDR compressor algorithm ( alpha, nova, sigma, leveler). in my opinion this compressor is very transparent and flexible, i mean you can set the wet/dry or change it to m/s mode.


----------



## darcvision (Aug 13, 2021)

Minko said:


> Doesn't really matter that much. I just have my prefs.
> 
> Fabfilter for dynamic stuff.
> Sometimes Flux compressor for dynamic stuff.
> ...


did you use la-2a for single instruments (ex: violin) or put into strings bus?

sometimes i like to add SSL compressor inside violin bus to make it sounds more bigger


----------



## Minko (Aug 14, 2021)

darcvision said:


> did you use la-2a for single instruments (ex: violin) or put into strings bus?
> 
> sometimes i like to add SSL compressor inside violin bus to make it sounds more bigger


I use the LA-2A mostly on long strings. And sometimes other long lines. I don't use it on the stem, mainly on solo lines. And sometimes on multiple strings playing the same line.
On the stems, I use dynamic EQ from Fabfilter where it is needed. I saw another guy do that and thought it was very clever.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 14, 2021)

There seems to be very little love for the Komplete tools. Anybody want to chime in about why they're specifically *not* choosing those?


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 14, 2021)

Crowe said:


> There seems to be very little love for the Komplete tools. Anybody want to chime in about why they're specifically *not* choosing those?


Mainly because I prefer compressors over Kompressors. A c-shaped compressor attack is just so much "*warmer*" and "*more analog*" sounding than compression applied using a kompressor, which naturally a k-shaped attack.


----------



## AudioLoco (Aug 15, 2021)

Magic Death Eye always deliver


----------



## Joël Dollié (Aug 15, 2021)

The question is what do you want to put compression on? Generally you don't compress orchestral instruments that much. Dynamic EQ works much better in most cases.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 15, 2021)

Crowe said:


> There seems to be very little love for the Komplete tools. Anybody want to chime in about why they're specifically *not* choosing those?


Half of them seem to only run inside Guitar Rig, which I have yet to install since I already have Native Helix and retired the Positive Grid suite in favor of it. The RC-24 and RC-48 reverbs sound awesome to my ears. Have yet to try the others since upgrading to K13U.

Edit: They do not have to be in Guitar Rig to run. They have standalone VST plugins.


----------

